# Milan - Juve: c'era rigore su Romagnoli. Video.



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

Da ieri sera non si fa che parlare del gol annullato a Pjanic, ma c'è da dire (ed i pochi lo hanno sottolineato) che c'era anche un rigore a favore del Milan (non assegnato) per fallo netto su Alessio Romagnoli.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Da ieri sera non si fa che parlare del gol annullato a Pjanic, ma c'è da dire (ed i pochi lo hanno sottolineato) che c'era anche un rigore a favore del Milan (non assegnato) per fallo netto su Alessio Romagnoli.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.



E Pjanic andava espulso (secondo giallo) per quell'entrata vergognosa su Donnarumma


----------



## Igniorante (23 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E Pjanic andava espulso (secondo giallo) per quell'entrata vergognosa su Donnarumma



Anche Dani Alves è stato trattato coi guanti.

Comunque vergognose tutte le tv e i giornali, ovviamente parlano solo di quello che gli fa comodo..spero che con i nuovi proprietari migliori, così come è sembrato finora, anche l'ufficio stampa e si vada all'attacco con interviste/tweet/dichiarazioni che evidenzino anche i torti subiti da noi..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco...


----------



## VonVittel (23 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Anche Dani Alves è stato trattato coi guanti.
> 
> Comunque vergognose tutte le tv e i giornali, ovviamente parlano solo di quello che gli fa comodo..spero che con i nuovi proprietari migliori, così come è sembrato finora, anche l'ufficio stampa e si vada all'attacco con interviste/tweet/dichiarazioni che evidenzino anche i torti subiti da noi..



Si sapeva. Appena ho visto Romagnoli atterrato sapevo che il rigore era netto, e sapevo che avrebbero fatto un replay velocissimo, con i telecronisti che hanno totalmente ignorato l'episodio. 

Era evidente che i media e i gobbi dovevano costruire questo scandalo per farli passare come "vittime"


----------

